# What do you guys think about the trad tech bow?



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm chomping at the bit to try out Win Win's new N-Apecs limbs on my DAS Master. I'm currently using Samick Extreme limbs and had previously had Samick Master series limbs which I was extremely impressed with.

Since the TradTech and DAS are so similar I would give the N-Apecs a try if money wasn't an option.

Ray


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't waste my money on either of them.
I owned a DAS and found it to be over enginerred and not up to the claims of either the maker or his supporters.
Buy a Hoyt Dorado,Game master, or their new 21" riser hunting/3D bow.
You'll save yourself a lot of money and won't have to put up with the BS that both DAS and TT attract.
Take it from an ex DAS owner,it ain't worth it.


----------



## bduplin (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the Pinnacle with carbon/wood limbs and it is the smoothest, quietest shooting recurve I've ever shot. I recommend it highly.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Jack NZ said:


> I wouldn't waste my money on either of them.
> I owned a DAS and found it to be over enginerred and not up to the claims of either the maker or his supporters.


Hey Jack,

Just curious...what did you specifically find about the DAS that was over engineered and what claims didn't you feel it fulfilled?

Ray


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

There are reviews for the Titan and[Pinnacle/PinnacleII on my site at www.peteward.com in the trad review section. 
I reviewed the Titan with severals sets of limbs.
The bows shoot very good, and are easy to set up .
The limb choices are huge, anywhere from a $90 set to the best ILF in the world from any maker.

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

There are a lot of risers to choose from, so pick whatever you like. Lancaster's risers are very nice though. The limbs make a huge difference. I really like my Samick BF limbs, but there are many good ones out there for whatever weight you want. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

*?*

You said you wanted to use the bow for competition. It might help the folks offer some better advice if they knew what type of competition you're planning on.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like my Titan with the 45lb BF Carbon Extreme limbs. Smooth, quiet, and accurate; can't ask for more than that! It is my recurve 3D bow of choice after going on 46 years of shooting archery. My 3D longbow is a Massie Longhorn. My Fita target bow is a Hoyt Gold Metalist.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> Just curious...what did you specifically find about the DAS that was over engineered and what claims didn't you feel it fulfilled?
> 
> Ray


After having tried it,I no longer feel the ILF mounting system or it's off shoots are really nessasary in a hunting bow,,,IE,over enginerred.
As to the claims made,as much as it's a fine bow," that's all it is.
The claims of it being the best thing since sliced bread were a lot of hot air.
As an example,when I won the Pacific 3D title in 07 I was shooting a 25 year old Hoyt against a DAS elite as well as a number of other "best bows ever invented".
I put 40 points on the guy with the elite,and he's no slouch as far as shooting is concerned.

As a foot note here,
Not only did I get banned from TT for saying exactly what I've just said here,but I also got some pretty vile PM's and emails from a couple of well known DAS supporters,as well as being personaly vilified on another archery site by the maker of the DAS bow.
Maybe that more than any thing has put me off anything DAS,and as an extension of that nastyness,the TT Titan.
I simply never wish to be involved in any thing like that ever again.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Jack NZ said:


> After having tried it,I no longer feel the ILF mounting system or it's off shoots are really nessasary in a hunting bow,,,IE,over enginerred.
> As to the claims made,as much as it's a fine bow," that's all it is.
> The claims of it being the best thing since sliced bread were a lot of hot air.
> As an example,when I won the Pacific 3D title in 07 I was shooting a 25 year old Hoyt against a DAS elite as well as a number of other "best bows ever invented".
> ...


I totally understand where you're coming from. TT has a way of really creating quite a bit of drama over there than what needs to be...especially if the moderators or site owner doesn't agree with you. Really sad, IMO. It could have been a great site.

I agree. ILF limbs aren't really necessary for hunting bows...BUT...man does it give an archer choices upon choices of the best limbs in the world to play with.

As you know...I'm a huge supporter of the DAS Master bows even though they are no longer made. IMO...it truly has been the best bow I have ever shot for the specific conditions I like to shoot in...but I can respect your opinion.

As I'm sure you know...it's ultimately the man behind the bow that wins tournaments....especially if it's a point spread of 40 points or more. There definitely can be advatages to some equipment choices...but in the hands of skilled archers it probobally makes up for only 5 to 10 percent of the points...MAX/competition and even less in the more prestigeous competitions!

Ray


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

Jack:
I can't help wonder whay you go out of your way to bash, when you say you don't like the nastyness, and in particular why you bash a Titan when you never had one? The bitterness you show not about the bow, it is about people.
If you don't want to be put thru the problems you had in the past why keep antagonizing the ones that gave you grief ?
They read all the forums, so it just does not make sense unless you actualy like the controversy.
If the bow did not deliver what you expected you did what was best and sold it, people do this every day with every brand and model.
Some like them some don't . Continuing a personal battle on every form you can find only ruins all the forums.
Draging a personal vendetta about DAS into a thread that has nothing to do with DAS , or the question asked is just not called for.
Please don't bring your fight over here.

Pete


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Over priced*

I agree with Jack, that for the money and value you get from a Dorado, I wouldn't fork over the cash these days for a bow like the DAS. Way too overpriced. And the tradtech is just a copy of the DAS, IMO a cheap copy looking to grab everyone who wants a DAS but can't afford one. If you want a bow that is ILF grab a WinWin or a Samick. Get an Olympic quality one, and then tell me the DAS is better. When I see a Korean archer toss away their bows and choose a DAS, I'll buy one. for now I'll save my bucks and shoot a Dorado.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Teucer said:


> If you want a bow that is ILF grab a WinWin or a Samick. Get an Olympic quality one, and then tell me the DAS is better. When I see a Korean archer toss away their bows and choose a DAS, I'll buy one. for now I'll save my bucks and shoot a Dorado.


If I was going to do any Olympic style shooting...I would agree.

I had a chance to try a friends all tricked out competition bow that comprised of an Italion made riser and I think either some Border made ILF limbs or some high end Win Win limbs....and I felt for me personally...it didn't feel as comfortable in my hands as my DAS for the style shooting I prefer.

The DAS bows aren't made for the Olympics....which is why they range it length from 58" to 62" if I remember correctly. They were primarily made to fill a void in the market for a very adjustable hunting bow that would take advantage of using ILF limbs.

It's really just personal opinion in regards to how a bow fits you as an individual...but there are definitely design characteristics that help decrease the effect of human error at the shot. Some bows have 'em and some don't. The more an archer shoots like a machine...the less important those design features are.

Ray


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Some great points by Pete and Ray.

Steve


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Not Olympic*

Wolfman

According to DAS they have "We're talking Olympic level performance, shot after shot after shot!". Those are their words, not mine. Check out the Three Rivers page, it's right there.

Not saying they aren't a good or great bow, but I doubt anyone is going to win a gold medal shooting one.

And for my opinion, no one beats a Widow. For all of the applications used with a DAS, I can manage quite well with a Widow.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

3-D Longbow said:


> I was just wondering what you guys thought about lancaster archery trad tech bow. What riser with what limbs for competion?


The only TradTech bow I've shot is a Titan, and I bought one used not long after they hit the market. 

If you buy a new Titan riser and some basic wood/glass limbs (not necessarily TT limbs, but any manufacturer), you'll be out about $500-$600. It's tough to get a custom recurve for that price these days. With the Titan, if you want another set of limbs you can get them anywhere (some for under a hunderd dollars a set) and have them in your hands within a day or two.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Teucer said:


> Wolfman
> 
> According to DAS they have "We're talking Olympic level performance, shot after shot after shot!". Those are their words, not mine. Check out the Three Rivers page, it's right there.
> 
> ...


I use to only shoot a BW. Absolutely Looooove those bows! I still have an SAIII with custom made Border limbs for it. If I ever get around to designing a trad bow with a wooden riser...it will be very similar to a BW. I just love the looks of those bows.

As far as Olympic level performance...I somewhat agree...but I would have chosen different words like..."Olympic LIKE performance you can take to the woods" or something along those lines.

I believe DAS helped reintroduce adjustability and performance back into the bowhunting community that had only been available in the Olympic and FITA world.

It's not needed for bowhunting....because I and others like yourself never really need it...but for those of us who appreciate it...we love it.

Ray


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I've owned several of the metal risered hunting bows. Had a DAS Master, a Titan, several Gamemasters, and a Black Sheep (big brother of the TAC Firefly). The Gamemaster and Sheep were my favorites. I definitely liked the Titan and DAS but in the end they weren't a fit for me. The quality was there but I couldn't get used to the short riser. I couldn't get them to balance comfortably without a stabilizer and I never found a grip I liked that felt natural. 

But, that is me and my preferences. 

The other question asked was about limbs. I've shot and owned everything from the cheap wood/ glass to the top end synthetics. For 3D and hunting I would have a hard time justifying the cost on the high end stuff. I never found a great difference in speed or stability. For long distance competition, like FITA or field, I could see spending a little more. The stability differences would be a bit more apparent at 50+ yds vs. 30 and under for 3D/ hunting.

Chris


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

If they start holding the olympics in thick brush and with moving targets, i'm sure you would start to see some das/titans. To me they are intended to be hunting bow, your 23 and 25 inchers are intended to be target bows, different tools. But, a tool is a tool until you put it into someones hands, then i becomes something all together different.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I am enjoying shooting my TradTech Pinnacle II! I bought it through Pense Bogensport, a German archery supplier who retails the Tradtech line over here in Germany. He lined the limb "pocket" with a layer of dense foam rubber, so the bow is amazingly quiet, even without string silencers. Plus, the limbs fit nice and snug, even before bracing the bow!

I was expecting that it might stack, being 6" shorter than my Winstar II riser, what with my 30.5" draw and all. But, the bow draws smoothly out to my full draw. I'm shooting off the shelf, which will take a little getting used to. Of course, you could easily stick a Hoyt superrest on the Pinnacle, but since it doesn't have any bushings for stabs, sight, plunger or rest, it is really meant to be shot barebow, off the shelf. I've found that shooting off the shelf requires me to cant the bow slightly to keep my arrrow from falling off during draw (a minor drawback).

It is nice and light weight, which is a great feature when you're out on a long 3-D or field round, or out for a day's stump shooting or hunting! As for the aesthetics: I like the looks of it. Sure, it's not as exclusive as a Morrison riser, but then it doesn't cost half as much.

It has a really comfortable grip, as well. 

There'll be a lot of guys telling you to save your money and buy a WARF or something like that, which is a great option if you like the metal riser (there's plenty of threads here discussing the merits of metal vs. wood). For me, I already had a metal risered bow, which I like very much. I wanted something with a more "traditional" look to it for certain kinds of shooting. 

If it's the look of a "traditional" wooden bow you're after, you'll want to get the TradTech limbs to go with it. Olympic limbs shoot great, but look kind of funny on a trad bow with their silver glass and colorful logos. I took my old KAP Winstorm limbs and gave them a paint job in flat black. 

My honest opinion: a good looking, smooth shooting, quiet bow for the archer on a budget (me, for example). Plus, as several folks have mentioned, both the Pinnacle and the Titan have ILF pockets, giving you literally hundreds of options on limbs. My local archery shop owner complains that a lot of the traditional hunting bows have lousy limbs. Why not get a Tradtech riser and use top-of-the-line carbon foam limbs? They are pricey, but quiet, fast and smooth!


----------



## tirandaz (May 3, 2006)

*DAS & Trade Tech*

Heck, I thought DAS simply renamed his company "Trade Tech". Guess I should get out more often.


----------

